# Famous CBGB punk club... closing.. closed



## editor (Mar 16, 2005)

Sadly, it's a familiar story in New York: landlord raises prices, old school venue/bar gets squuezed out... 



> Word that the legendary club CBGB is in danger of getting priced out of its Bowery hole-in-the-wall by a possible $20,000-per-month rent hike roiled the rock world last month.
> http://www.cbgb.com/save_cbgb.htm


----------



## proud_american (Mar 16, 2005)

I heard this rumour last year after i attended a ramones tribute.very sad..


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm rather confused by this - is the landlord the homeless charity?


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2008)

And the venue is now a poncey  boutique  




> Fashion designer John Varvatos' menswear boutique is to open Monday in the same spot where bands like the Ramones and Blondie helped spark a punk rebellion. The store echoes its past, but with a price tag to mirror the times.
> 
> "I wanted to combine music, fashion, memorabilia and really make it like a cultural space," Varvatos told The New York Post in Monday editions....
> 
> ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 7, 2008)

Poo and boo


----------



## Superdupastupor (Apr 9, 2008)

Although culturally relevant maybe it is fitting that it got squeezed out by development.
Bring on a new centre of cultural revolution.

I hope they have a plaque


----------



## Kelp (Apr 9, 2008)

Didn't Hilly Kristal secure a deal to see CBGBs opening a new outlet in LA just before his death?  Its apparently still penciled in to open sometime in late 2008 or early 2009, so not everything is lost.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelp said:


> Didn't Hilly Kristal secure a deal to see CBGBs opening a new outlet in LA just before his death?  Its apparently still penciled in to open sometime in late 2008 or early 2009, so not everything is lost.



i heard that too...


still blows though.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kelp said:


> Didn't Hilly Kristal secure a deal to see CBGBs opening a new outlet in LA just before his death?  Its apparently still penciled in to open sometime in late 2008 or early 2009, so not everything is lost.


I was in CBGBs just before it closed and was joking with the barman that it would probably be reincarnated as a chain popping up in Vegas hotels as a franchise. He told me that a deal was on the table to do that very thing, although in the short term a more likley scenario was a different venue in NY. Having said that he said it was likely that the new NY venue would be a fake CBGBs in Time Square or somesuch!


----------



## dada (Apr 10, 2008)

sad to know they're closed. 
went there as a youth.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 11, 2008)

Im wearing a CBGB T-Shirt that was got from actual CBGB today!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Apr 12, 2008)

I first kissed my wife in CBGBs.


----------



## rachamim18 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well back in the city and 2 bits of news on the club. the owner died about a month ago, but by then it had already given up the ghost (the club that is) and is no a typical Yuppie boutique pimping the name.


----------



## Maltin (May 17, 2013)

There's a film about CBGB playing at the Cannes Film Festival starring Alan Rickman. 

http://www.screendaily.com/exchange-takes-cbgb-to-cannes/5054362.article

I thought it was a documentary and the below was a 9 minute "trailer", but I was confused. Anyway, it's still quite a good video. 



Not found a video for the film but here's some pictures mainly featuring Rupert Grint. 

http://www.snitchseeker.com/harry-p...promo-images-new-tim-booth-photo-shoot-93559/


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

I just watched the CBGB movie (on Amazon Prime). There's some fun bits but its a bit of a disjointed mess.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2020)

This is what lockdown was made for!


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 7, 2020)

That's so sad this club's closed. I now regret not going there when I visited NYC in the 90s


----------



## Nivag (Aug 7, 2020)

editor said:


> This is what lockdown was made for!
> 
> View attachment 220541
> 
> View attachment 220542



The original Dragon Bar bogs on Leonard Street reminded me of this place.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2020)

This virtual tour is amazing 





__





						CBGB-NYC 2006 | Virtual tour generated by Panotour
					

CBGB NYC Nov 2006 virtual tour <div><br></div><div><div>CBGB was a music club opened in 1973 by Hilly Kristal at 315 Bowery, intersecting Bleecker Street, in the East Village. The letters CBGB were for country, bluegrass, and blues, Kristal's original vision. Yet CBGB soon became a famed venue...



					360vr.com


----------

